# divan / canapé / sofa



## KaRiNe_Fr

vina said:


> le divan lit


[…]
Et il me semble aussi qu'on dit plus « canapé » que « divan » de nos jours...

*Note des modérateurs :* Nouvelle question déplacée vers son propre fil. Plusieurs autres discussions ont été ajoutées par la suite à celle-ci.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Exact Karine, j'adhère à canapé plus actuel.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Intriguant tout ça !

Un divan est pour moi un mot désuet d'avant l'invention du canapé et il n'était constitué que d'une assise et au mieux de coussins en guise de dossier.

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

T'as oublié le divan d'examen, chez le médecin. Désuet aussi?

[…]


----------



## matthew016

Bonjour,

Quelle est la différence entre un divan et un canapé ?

Merci pour toute réponse.


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
un divan permet de s'allonger, mais n'a ni accoudoir, ni dossier
un canapé permet à plusieurs personnes de s'assoir, on peut s'y allonger , et il comporte dossier et accoudoirs .
( On emploie cependant souvent à tort _divan _pour _canapé_ )


----------



## matthew016

Dans ce cas, je n'arrive pas trop à m'imaginer la différence entre un divan et un lit ...


----------



## Lezert

Un divan est à hauteur d'une chaise , et moins large qu'un lit.
Il est généralement en longueur contre un mur.
C'est ce sur quoi on est censé se trouver chez un psychanaliste...


----------



## SwissPete

Et ceci est aussi un canapé...


----------



## despina

Dans l'usage courant, divan et canapé sont quand même le plus souvent synonymes...


----------



## Lezert

despina said:


> Dans l'usage courant, divan et canapé sont quand même le plus souvent synonymes...


Tout-à-fait, ainsi que _sofa _...


----------



## gingischan

Quel est la difference êntre sopha et canapé, s'il s'agit du 18iem siecle, et le contexte est une liste d'objets que l'on prepare pour le voyage du sultan:

"...pour travailler aux palanquins, aux sophas, aux canapés, aux litières qui devaient embellir le train du monarque."

Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

D'après mon petit Robert :
Sofa : Lit de repos à 3 appuis, servant aussi de sièges.
Canapé : long siège à dossier où plusieurs personnes peuvent s’asseoir ensemble et qui peut servir de lit de repos.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Bonjour tout le monde,

canapé ou sofa?

Est-ce qu'il y a une vraie différence entre ces deux mots?  J'ai lu le fil sur WF, mais la seule personne qui y a répondu à la question avait l'air incertain.

Je sais que *le canapé* est beaucoup plus courant que *le sofa*.
Mais est-ce qu'on peut dire également:

_J'ai acheté *un canapé* en cuir noir pour le salon.
J'ai acheté *un sofa* en cuir noir pour le salon.

Viens t'asseoir près de moi sur *le canapé*.
Viens t'asseoir près de moi sur *le sofa*._

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide, comme toujours!
Mnémo


----------



## Petites mousctaches

Pas de différence fondamentale entre les deux d'après moi. Mais on utilise quand même plus couramment canapé que sofa.


----------



## LART01

Hello

Sauf au Canada, peut-être...


----------



## Petites mousctaches

Alors je précise: en France


----------



## Micia93

j'ai l'impression que le sofa n'a pas d'accoudoir : me trompé-je?


----------



## desenchante

Bonjour à tous et à toutes
Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer la différence entre un "canapé" et un "sofa"
D'après la définition du dictionnaire : sofa: "lit de repos à trois appuis" servant aussi de siège et le canapé: "long siège à dossier où plusieurs personnes peuvent s'asseoir ensemble et qui peut servir aussi de lit de repos" . Mais on peut trouver aussi un canapé à trois places comme le sofa, d'après quelques photos.
De même pour divan: "long siège sans dossier ni bras"  qui peut servir de lit/ (le canapé à un dossier?)
Merci


----------



## Yendred

Pour moi, _canapé/sofa/divan_ sont strictement synonymes, et dépendent uniquement des habitudes de langage et des modes. Dans le français de France actuel, la plupart des gens disent _canapé_, certains disent _sofa_.
Le _divan _est passé de mode, et garde essentiellement la connotation du meuble qui accueille l'analysé chez le psychanalyste.

(ceci peut varier dans d'autres pays francophones)


----------



## Lly4n4

La plupart du temps, "sofa" et "canapé" sont synonymes. Ce sont de longs meubles avec dossier et généralement des accoudoirs. Je dirai peut-être qu'un sofa est plus long qu'un canapé (on peut avoir des tout petits canapés qui ressemblent plus à des fauteuils pour 2). Un "divan" est effectivement plutôt passé de mode à part l'usage relevé par Yendred. Un vrai "divan" n'a normalement pas de dossier.
La méridienne est un long lit avec un dossier sur le côté et éventuellement la moité de sa longueur.


----------



## ilie86

En France, on utilise canapé.


----------



## poulin001

je suis du Québec,
Dans le dictionnaire-Antidote

-divan: Long siège sans dossier ni bras, mais garni de coussins, sur lequel on peut s’allonger.

-sofa: Siège à trois dossiers dont on se sert aussi comme lit de repos.

-canapé; Long siège à dossier et à accoudoirs, où plusieurs personnes peuvent s’assoir.⁠⁠⁠⁠

-causeuse : canapé à deux places

-fauteuil : Siège individuel à dossier et à bras.

certains magasins de meuble du Québec utilise le mot "sofa" et d'autre "canapé", pour ma part j'utilise le mot "sofa"

sur Wikipédia : Chesterfield (siège): Le chesterfield est un modèle de fauteuil et de canapé de style anglais qui date probablement de la fin du xviiie siècle


----------



## Mr Swann

En France * sofa * fait précieux !

Dans une pub pour un bar lounge on pourrait lire

* Nos voluptueux sofas vous feront passer de merveilleux moments entre amis *

(canapés irait tout aussi mais je trou‎ve que Sofa fait plus rêver....)


----------



## Zareza

15 ans après cette discussion, je tire une conclusion.
Le divan est plus utilisé pour le divan du psychologue et chez le médecin.
Le canapé est mangé.
Alors l'objet du salon s'appelle le sofa du salon ? En France.


----------



## Bezoard

Personnellement,  je l'appelle plutôt un _canapé_,  mais _sofa_ peut marcher aussi.


----------



## Chimel

En Belgique aussi, _canapé _l'emporte aujourd'hui, mais _divan _n'a pas totalement disparu, loin de là.

Ainsi, sur le site "2e main" où des gens mettent en vente des objets d'occasion, je comptabilise environ 80% de "canapés" et 20% de "divans" à vendre. "Sofa" est quasiment inexistant.


----------



## Locape

Zareza said:


> 15 ans après cette discussion, je tire une conclusion.
> Le divan est plus utilisé pour le divan du psychologue et chez le médecin.
> Le canapé est mangé.
> Alors l'objet du salon s'appelle le sofa du salon ?


Un _canapé _n'est pas seulement mangé en français (de France), ce mot a plusieurs sens, le plus usuel étant l'objet de la photo, c'est-à-dire un siège confortable à 2 ou 3 assises avec dossier et accoudoirs. Le divan n'a pas de dossier ni d'accoudoirs, sauf, d'après cet article de Wikipédia, en Belgique ou au Canada où le mot _divan _remplace souvent le mot _canapé_.
Canapé
Chez mes grand-parents, il y a un lit pour une personne auquel ils ont rajouté trois épais coussins comme dossier, qui fait office de canapé et qu'on appelle le divan du salon, avec couvre-lit assorti aux coussins. Sans accoudoirs, je ne l'appellerais pas un canapé.


----------



## Chimel

Locape said:


> Le divan n'a pas de dossier ni d'accoudoirs, sauf, d'après cet article de Wikipédia, en Belgique ou au Canada où le mot _divan _remplace souvent le mot _canapé_.


Je confirme qu'en Belgique nous ne faisons pas, me semble-t-il, cette distinction entre la version avec ou sans dossier et accoudoirs. Les modèles sans dossier et accoudoirs ne sont d'ailleurs pas très courants, je n'en connais pas dans mon cercle de relations.

_Canapé_ est ici un terme plus "officiel", utilisé dans les commerces et les catalogues des magasins de meubles (raison aussi pour laquelle les gens qui en vendent d'occasion, sur le site mentionné plus haut, écrivent plus souvent _canapé_: ils reprennent instinctivement le terme utilisé lors de l'achat). Mais dans la vie courante, on a tendance à dire _divan_, qu'il y ait ou non un dossier et des accoudoirs.


----------



## iuytr

Dans les définitions des dictionnaires ou des pro un divan est effectivement un meuble sans accoudoir , ni dossier .
Le divan est un canapé très moelleux, sans dossier, ni bras, qui date du milieu du XVIIIe siècle. Son usage fut particulièrement répandu dès le XIXe siècle.En place de dossier, on s'appuie sur des coussins ou oreillers, généralement encadrés de galons assortis à l'étoffe du fond de siège.Le divan comme son nom, est d'origine orientale. Les parties où le bois n'apparaît pas devaient être faîte de tapisseries de style oriental.

Mais pour moi, dans le contexte français moyen, quand il ne s'agit pas du divan du psychanalyste, un divan peut avoir accoudoir et dossier mais c'est un mot avec une petite connotation luxueuse pour un meuble un peu moins standard par exemple il n'a qu'un accoudoir ou un design élaboré ou il est très épais. C'est subtil, pas une différence très marquée ou très claire et peut-être uniquement personnelle.
Je pense que c'est d'un usage assez peu courant pour désigner le meuble présent dans tous les salons qu'on appelle canapé. Si je suis invité chez quelqu'un et qu'il me dise : "asseyez vous/assis toi sur le divan" au lieu de sur le canapé, je vais penser qu'il est légèrement prétentieux. Mais on peut trouver le mot couramment chez les marchands de meubles, comme sofa d'ailleurs qui ne me semble pas non plus très utilisé dans la langue quotidienne.

Dans les expressions, on trouvera le mot canapé et pas divan ni sofa:
sportif en/de canapé
promotion canapé
vautré dans le canapé
se poser dans le canapé


----------

